

Objective-C Tuesdays: for loop variations - donmcc
http://blog.ablepear.com/2009/10/objective-c-tuesdays-for-loop_13.html

======
yan
That post has absolutely nothing in it specific to ObjC. Everything mentioned
is part of regular old ANSI c.

